# Labor cost to install cedar barn shakes?! (Fairfield County) CT



## darienite (Aug 30, 2008)

What do I charge for labor per sq ft to remove existing shakes and install new cedar barn shakes? Material is supplied. THANKS!


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

Awesome first post, guy!! Way to go!!

Mac


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

5.7776 per board foot


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Good lord. I would charge no more than what your unemployment checks are, oh by the way lets just make that cash.


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

*Give up.*
*You'll get better response deciding to do plumbing and going to the plumbing forum to ask how to do it.*

*At least you'll get a few answers from carpenters over there.*


----------



## darienite (Aug 30, 2008)

Thats around what i've been getting from some other people to. Good to hear people out there in this trade are working together and helping each other out! Thanks buddy!


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

darienite said:


> Thats around what i've been getting from some other people to. Good to hear people out there in this trade are working together and helping each other out! Thanks buddy!


how on earth is me telling you that my illegal mexican crew that works for $5.00/hr cash, and can put up 20 sq in an hour for $8/sq...gonna possibly help you price for your legal crew that costs you $25+/hr/ea and can do 10 sq in an hour?


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

and that concludes another chapter of.......................

_How Much For....._
:jester::clap:​


----------



## darienite (Aug 30, 2008)

mahlere....you are an electrician...and mediocre...dumb response. As for everyone else thanks for your help. If you are just on here to rip people apart please refrain from replying to my threads. If you are here to work together and help each other out then lets keep it up! And I love the gamehens/cuban's response...priceless. and for the record even if I don't get the siding job I have already gotten another kind of "job" from the MILF who lives there if you know what I mean!


----------



## darienite (Aug 30, 2008)

Looks like "chief fulfiller of needs" Jason needs some "needs" fulfilled himself. Sorry buddy...it had to be said.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

darienite, you miss the entire picture....there is no going rate...it's a myth...a fallicy....if you don't know what you need to charge, to make the money you want, go work for someone else...

to charge what someone else charges, you are letting your 'business' control you....not a good situation...

and between you and me...pricing is pricing...a good estimator in any trade will be able to, with a few key points of information, generate a relatively accurate price in any other trade...

if you can't price a job, you are just labor...

Now if you wanted to ask a useful, worthwhile question, you would have asked how many many hours it takes to put on a square of that siding, etc.....

guys would give you their labor hours, then you could multiply by your labor rate and get a price...

but to be so lazy that you ask others to price a job for you, sight unseen, good luck with that....


----------



## darienite (Aug 30, 2008)

Good reply...I concede your point. Thanks for keeping it real buddy. All of my jobs ive done on my own which I can accurately price have been decks, arbors, and custom projects for unique situations. I have like you said been a laborer on tons of siding projects (living in nantucket) thats all there is....but I have a family friend that wants me to price the project...so I was just looking for some advice as to how to go about doing that. The material is provided...and I have no clue how to give them an estimated labor price for two good guys to bang it out. So say its a 10ftx10ft straightforward wall. How would I begin to determine the labor cost on that. obviously an example....but thats all im looking for. Either way thanks for the responses.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

How much to the weather ? Any backer board in between the courses ? Do you have to weave the corners or are there corner boards ?


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Is it easily accessable or are there lots of plantings to work around ?


----------



## darienite (Aug 30, 2008)

Jmic,
After tearing off the existing siding and assessing the osb (hopefully we dont have to replace any) then we are going to use a spacer mat creating a 1/4" gap behind the shingles for ventilation (coastal area) any precaution necessary to prevent curling. The rest of the house has corner board so thats what we will use to keep consistent.

Alot of plantings.....its backcountry greenwich.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm in that area on a daily basis just about. Still don't know how much to the weather the siding will be, but from hearing prices for that sort of work I'd say you should be in the neighborhood of 350.00 - 400.00 / sq.


----------



## darienite (Aug 30, 2008)

9" to the weather....was that estimate with or with out material? THANKS!!!! You know your stuff.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

darienite said:


> 9" to the weather....was that estimate with or with out material? THANKS!!!! You know your stuff.


without !

Strip wall, paper, reside, clean up, dumpster for debris .


----------



## darienite (Aug 30, 2008)

good stuff. Huge help! I'll Post pictures of the project when it gets underway....Thanks everyone.


----------



## darienite (Aug 30, 2008)

Um...ok....did some quick figures here....and that price means that say you charge 350.00 sq and do 500 sq ft. that would be 175,000$ !! wouchhhh.... dont think that adds up even with a dumpster etc. Right?! Call me crazy.


----------

